# Stratum's



## Rob Fisher

The first mod that caught my eye at Hall of Vape and I fired up PayPal there and then! It's not yet available on the Stratum Store but should appear soon! They launched it at the show! It's a YiHi SX 485J chipset. I used it a lot while in Germany and is one of my favourites already!

Reactions: Winner 11


----------



## CaliGuy

I have serious FOMO for this mod, been hunting for a white mod that’s not full metal and white doesn’t seem to be very common colour.


----------



## Rob Fisher

CaliGuy said:


> I have serious FOMO for this mod, been hunting for a white mod that’s not full metal and white doesn’t seem to be very common colour.



The modder told me the black LE was more limited but I wanted the white one because it looks the bossums and is really comfortable!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Looks gorgeous @Rob Fisher !!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## CaliGuy

@Rob Fisher any idea on when this mod will hit the Stratum Online Store and possiable estimated price?

The SE as in Special Edition bugs me, might end up being a very limited availability.


----------



## Rob Fisher

CaliGuy said:


> @Rob Fisher any idea on when this mod will hit the Stratum Online Store and possiable estimated price?
> 
> The SE as in Special Edition bugs me, might end up being a very limited availability.



Not sure @CaliGuy! My guess is any day now once they get back home and add the unsold stock to the web site... but that's just a guess! Also a Guess is the price will be around the Euro 350-400.


----------



## Comrad Juju

Rob Fisher said:


> Not sure @CaliGuy! My guess is any day now once they get back home and add the unsold stock to the web site... but that's just a guess! Also a Guess is the price will be around the Euro 350-400.



Sold out this morning at 2am just after it dropped on their site and Enushi's stock is also gone for the white ones

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Comrad Juju said:


> Sold out this morning at 2am just after it dropped on their site and Enushi's stock is also gone for the white ones



Bummer!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Comrad Juju

Rob Fisher said:


> Bummer!



Definitely, looks like the black ones will be released at an later stage. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## CaliGuy

Comrad Juju said:


> Sold out this morning at 2am just after it dropped on their site and Enushi's stock is also gone for the white ones



Damn it!!! Haven’t been checking the store of late. I will have to keep my Spidy Sense on point and pay attention.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Comrad Juju

CaliGuy said:


> Damn it!!! Haven’t been checking the store of late. I will have to keep my Spidy Sense on point and pay attention.


Join stratum lounge on FB. They actually announce all the drops in there 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CaliGuy

Comrad Juju said:


> Join stratum lounge on FB. They actually announce all the drops in there



Yes I am following on their FB Group. My notification settings are setup correctly but still managed to miss their Site Drop notification. 

This mod is pretty pricey, wasn’t expecting it to cost so much.


----------



## Comrad Juju

It is, but still probably one of the cheapest ones if you look at the pricing of the other.

Shipping is also pretty high as you looking at $60


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher

Black V4 joins the family!

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Christos

Rob Fisher said:


> Black V4 joins the family!
> View attachment 170256


I hope this is going to be your vapecon 2019 carry @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

New limited batch. 
https://stratum.store/collection/regulated-mods/olc/olc-stratum-v41


----------



## Rob Fisher

Very limited edition Stratum Sub Mariner #1 of #5! Bazinga!

Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Christos

Rob Fisher said:


> Very limited edition Stratum Sub Mariner #1 of #5! Bazinga!
> View attachment 181436
> View attachment 181437
> View attachment 181438
> View attachment 181439

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

I guess I really enjoy this shaped Stratums!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

A beautiful day today on lockdown day who knows? Stratum Submariner and Dvarw DL photo shoot!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## RuiG

You Sir have good taste.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Stratum's got some love last night and are all clean and ready to serve! My favourite shape mods! So comfortable! Comfort is critical for those of us that have a mod in our paw all day!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## THE REAPER

Rob Fisher said:


> Stratum's got some love last night and are all clean and ready to serve! My favourite shape mods! So comfortable! Comfort is critical for those of us that have a mod in our paw all day!
> View attachment 200540


you have one too many only need 5 one for each day saterday and sunday is dani time so hint hint. They look great @Rob Fisher your collection of mods is truly top shelf.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

The latest Stratum to join the family! The Stratum for Friends - The Aerodynamic with Dicodes chipset and a pressure plate (screen) for the fire button!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 13


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Rob Fisher said:


> The latest Stratum to join the family! The Stratum for Friends - The Aerodynamic with Dicodes chipset and a pressure plate (screen) for the fire button!
> View attachment 203386
> View attachment 203387
> View attachment 203388
> View attachment 203389
> View attachment 203390
> View attachment 203391
> View attachment 203392



Yeah, another thingy to polish!  She is a beauty Uncle Rob, congrats

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## Mzr

Rob Fisher said:


>



I saw your message on video last night, beautiful mod

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


>




when Todd initially said he bought it from Rob, I thought he bought it from you @Rob Fisher !
Hehe

nice he said hi to you later in the video, that’s cool

Looks lovely, I actually quite like that finish.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Stratum Aerodynamic in Elforyn White just left Russia... now the long wait for the postal system from Russia to the USA and then for MyUS to pack and ship via DHL! Knife handle made from Elforyn to show the product.

Reactions: Winner 7 | Informative 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Stratum V6M, OG Dvarw DL, Siam Tip, Fisher Alien, wicked with Mavaton X and Red Pill Inside!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 8


----------



## Rob Fisher

Stratum Aerodynamic Individual! Custom all the way. The first Elforyn body Stratum on the planet! Dicodes! Just Bazinga!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 15


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 15


----------



## Resistance

Rob Fisher said:


> Stratum Aerodynamic Individual! Custom all the way. The first Elforyn body Stratum on the planet! Dicodes! Just Bazinga!
> View attachment 209910
> View attachment 209911
> View attachment 209912
> View attachment 209913
> View attachment 209914
> View attachment 209915
> View attachment 209916



Eish, where did I put that white Dvarw.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Resistance

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 209922


Congrats @Rob Fisher ,it looks killer!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Aerodynamic with Dvarw DL being guarded by a Jawa and an Ewok!

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

The next Stratum has arrived from Russia! As always beautifully made and finished! My favourite mods! This is the V9 21700!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 8


----------



## Rob Fisher

Finally a high-end mod with a 21700 battery! The Stratum V9 is the perfect mod! Good looking, well made and with great battery life! DNA60 and so comfortable and not much bigger than the previous Aerodynamic 18650. Fits a 25mm atty so perfect for my 24mm DVarw DL's! I got the Velvet edition which helps grip as well. They will start with the Juma version shortly and I have no doubt they are going to sell like hotcakes! Stratum doing great things!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7


----------



## Mzr

Another beautiful piece uncle Rob enjoy

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

The Magnum Opus Stratum V10 in all its glory! 21700, comfort, good looks and all-around perfection!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5


----------



## Mzr

Rob Fisher said:


> The Magnum Opus Stratum V10 in all its glory! 21700, comfort, good looks and all-around perfection!
> View attachment 251341
> View attachment 251343
> View attachment 251342


I had a feeling it might be another Stratum and it looks amazing @Rob Fisher enjoy it ,also dig the full metal jacket dwarv

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Stratum Family! The two White V4's missed the group pic because they were in use!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5


----------



## Rob Fisher

Vape Mail Baby! What a win! I found a Blue Stratum in the UK and it has landed in South Africa!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Stratum's from way back! I need to send two of them to the polishing station!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------

